#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Essential Tools for Failure-Proofing Your Project

## Han Ah kwang

Identifying and Managing Project Risk


English | Mar 25, 2015 | 400 Pages | PDF (Converted) | 4.2 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Projects - especially complex ones - are inherently risky. Between time constraints, technical challenges, and resource issues, things can easily go wrong - making the identification of potential risks an essential component of every project manager's job.
Fully updated and consistent with the Risk Management Professional (RMP) certification and the Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge (PMBOK), Identifying and Managing Project Risk remains the definitive resource for project managers seeking to guard against failure. Drawing on real-world situations and hundreds of examples, the book outlines the risk management process and provides proven methods for project risk planning. Readers will learn how to use high-level risk assessment tools, implement a system for monitoring and controlling projects, and properly document every consideration. Analyzing aspects such as project scope, available resources, and scheduling, the third edition also offers fresh guidance on program risk management, qualitative and quantitative risk analysis, simulation and modeling, and significant "non-project" risks. This practical book will help readers eliminate surprises and keep projects on track.See More: Essential Tools for Failure-Proofing Your Project

----------

